# Using a 4PDT to switch two pots



## Elktronics (Dec 31, 2021)

I think it can be done, but I’m struggling to wrap my head around it. 

I built a RAH clone from here and love it, I leave it on all the time. What I’d like to do is use a footswitch so that I can have a preset option. 

The switch would change from the stock volume and gain pots to a different set of pots set up for more drive and lower volume. This could be done either with trim pots or full size pots

Any clue on if this is doable with a 4pdt switch?


----------



## Robert (Dec 31, 2021)

Sure.  Just leave one lug of each pot connected to the circuit all the time and switch the other two with the 4PDT.

I can draw a diagram later if no one beats me to it.


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 31, 2021)

You can do it with a 3PDT also.









						Pot Swap
					

Now here's a handy little plateau of goodness. Simple utility board to switch between two different pots to control one setting on another circuit. Example: You want to have two different gain settings on your Overdrive. Instead of wiring the Gain pot to the OD circuit, you wire 2 Gain pots to...




					shop.pedalparts.co.uk


----------



## Elktronics (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you, I’m definitely in need of a diagram, if someone would be so kind


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 31, 2021)

If you look on the build instruction on that link there is a schematic that is super simple.


----------



## Elktronics (Dec 31, 2021)

I think this one is just for switching one pot. I need to switch 2 different pots with one switch


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 31, 2021)

Ah sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Robert (Dec 31, 2021)

This is a crude drawing and could be cleaned up a bit but should give you the general idea.


----------



## Elktronics (Dec 31, 2021)

That’s perfect! Thanks so much!


----------

